# Normal colonoscopy



## asterling (Aug 18, 2010)

What is the ICD-9 code for a normal colonoscopy? Thank you.


----------



## rview2003 (Aug 18, 2010)

We use 45.23, hope that helps.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you wanting a dx code?  You need to know the reason for the colonoscopy, if it was screening then use the V code for screening, if it was diagnostic then use the symptoms that warranted the test.


----------

